# 1501 (HBO) is currently not available.....actually no OD Channels are.



## Rocker07 (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope his is the right forum, please forgive me if not and point me in the right direction.

I've lost all my OD channels. I have a HR44/700 Whole-Home DVR. the Genie seems to be working fine and my other receivers have all of their OD channels. Also under "My Directv" it shows nothing, but just says to check back later and under "search &browse/ movies" it says "movies is currently updating. please check back in 1 hour", but there is never anything there. If I go under "Search & Browse" / "On Demand" the main OD screen comes up and i can scroll through all the selections, but if I go to "Browse by Channel" and try to go to any channel I get the "...currently not available thing.

my HR44/700 is connected to the internet with ethernet cable and it says it is connected to the internet and my other receivers are wireless. I've tried red button resets numerous times. i've tried connecting the receiver wirelessly. The current software on the receiver is 0x99c, Wed 3/25, 2:48a. 

This all worked fine until a few weeks ago. I've search this forum and seen similar issues, but haven't seen it resolved. please help. Direct TV consumer since 1997.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Try doing a Search (type Clearmybox) Search all -The Receiver will reboot - When the Tv comes back on - Go to Network and start Network Services- That will come back with Pass (unable to connect to internet) if it comes back with Network Services Failed - Change the field to manual and run the test again.

When you get it started - Look at your internet connect and if it says connected your okay- After doing all that - it will take 24 to 48 hours to rebuild the full 14 day guide.


----------

